# 2 Let It Bee: The Honey Bee Revitalization Project



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello and good luck, I got my first bees from Long Lane and receive online lessons each month.


----------



## 2 Let It Bee (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you for the greeting and I hope you can share you beekeeping secrets with me.

April


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

2nd yr Beek so not many secerts LOL, with your training you prob know more.


----------



## beekper (Aug 3, 2010)

Get your own bees ASAP. There is nothing like just being in the hive to learn about bees. If you do something wrong they will let you know.

Rodney


----------

